# Butts on The Big Easy??????



## Dub

Well, I may be in trouble !

The Big Easy worked out so well last month when I ran a few of them at once and cooked a number of turkeys for my folks at work.

I've been asked to do the same again this month....only with pork butts this time.

I've never cooked a pork butt on a Big Easy.....and now I'm being asked to cook at least 6.

Help needed.  I've read the guide book that came with my cooker.  It says to run 5-7lb butts up to 160 degrees internal....pull it & foil it.....drop it back in for 15-20 more minutes....kill the gas and let it rest in the cooker chamber for additional 15-20 mins.



It sounds easy enough.  I have no reason to doubt it after the turkeys, chickens and ribs have all turned out in it....I'm just nervous doing something for the first time to feed that many folks.

I'm working almost every day until the day we cook.  I'm hoping to test it out on a butt at home first.


I'd appreciate any tips you have:

* injection?

* low sugar rub that will work ( I have a large can of Bad Byron's Butt Rub already, but unsure with this cooker)

* guesstimate on the cook time for a butt. (I'll be using a meat thermometer to actually judge, but I have to run two butts, back-to-back through each cooker).


Thanks


----------



## greg_n_clayton

ain't ya got time to doin a trial run ?? We were talkin yesterday about trying one in ours !!


----------



## Dub

Not really much time.   Works been crazy.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Let us know how they turn out !!


----------



## Dub

*Update: Butts on the Big Easy*



greg_n_clayton said:


> Let us know how they turn out !!



Will do.

Tonight is the night we are eating.  I'm really fortunate, though.  Two guys jumped in and smoked four each last night.  Man, I'm grateful. Now I only have to cook two in the Big Easy.

I enjoyed their texts back and forth.  It was like reality tv & they were dueling.













They saved the day.


I'll post up the quick-cooked butt results.  Skeptical, though. 


UPDATE:

I recieved a number of positve comments about the two butts off the Big Easy.  Folks seemed to like it as well.  I feel that that it wasn't as good as the 8 posted above that were cooked over coals and wood.  It didn't have the smoke flavor and character they did.  They did, however, taste pretty good to me, once sauced with an apple cider vinegar based (Eastern NC style) sauce.

Verdict:
As with the ribs, nothing can replace charcoal & wood smoke as the best tasting fuel source, IMHO...that and the slow time & low temps.

The Big Easy does, however, provide a good and tasty product that is done in 1/3 the time and minimal monitoring.  

I guess it simply comes down to tasty convenience vs. ultimate discerning flavor.


----------



## greg_n_clayton




----------



## Big Mike

Dub, your last few posts have gotten me very interested in the Big Easy.


----------



## Shug

They make a model that is a smoker too


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Big Mike said:


> Dub, your last few posts have gotten me very interested in the Big Easy.



I got one and like it !! I am curious how the butts turned out and how/what rubs and such he used. I ain't tried a roast in it yet.


----------



## modern_yeoman

oh...ON the big easy... I thought it read "Butts in the Big Easy" I was waiting on a Mardi Gras report...


----------



## greg_n_clayton

modern_yeoman said:


> oh...ON the big easy... I thought it read "Butts in the Big Easy" I was waiting on a Mardi Gras report...



hmmmm.... in the cookin/eattin forums !?!?! You must be lost !! You need to go a few floors up !!


----------



## Panthers65

Those butts sure do look good!

I'm kind of the same way with my crock pot. Before i learned to smoke, I would make pulled pork in the crock pot with some liquid smoke and veggies in it and call them "BBQ Sandwiches"

It's definitely not my favorite way to do them now that I've learned how to smoke, but every now and then when I'm feeling good and lazy I'll toss a butt in the crock pot before I go to work so I've got dinner waiting when I get home. Nothing can replace real wood smoke, but it sure it easy for a half decent meal. I'd still rather have that than most the BBQ places around here.


----------



## Dub

Panthers65 said:


> Those butts sure do look good!
> 
> I'm kind of the same way with my crock pot. Before i learned to smoke, I would make pulled pork in the crock pot with some liquid smoke and veggies in it and call them "BBQ Sandwiches"
> 
> It's definitely not my favorite way to do them now that I've learned how to smoke, but every now and then when I'm feeling good and lazy I'll toss a butt in the crock pot before I go to work so I've got dinner waiting when I get home. Nothing can replace real wood smoke, but it sure it easy for a half decent meal. I'd still rather have that than most the BBQ places around here.



I was told to try a can of Coke (cola) poured over it in the crockpot.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Come on Dub !! We need a report on the Big Easy !! Tell ya what ,  tell me what you would do, and I will do it and tell ya the results !! Step by step !! I can text ya pics since I am not yet i-phone literate and diggy-camera- illitterate !


----------



## Dub

Here's one I just put butt rub on and dropped in the cooker at 4:00 pm today.














Couldn't find my injector so it's going to be just a plain old butt.

Think this one weighed around 8.25 lbs.



90 mins and getting there.








180 mins and 165.  Pulled and double foil wrapped.  Back into the cooker.


----------



## Dub

Three hours exactly and it is done....









All done but the shredding and topping off with a little vinegar based Eastern NC-type sauce.














Was tasty.  


Everyone likes the crispy parts when the butt rub was layered.


----------



## Paymaster

Looks good Dub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panthers65

looks good.

So is there an actual smoky flavor with the big easy, or is it just heat?


----------

